# Need Help with Algae



## whitetiger31 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey guys and girls, 

I have had aquariums all my life. I know alot of different types of algae. But, I do not recognize the stuff growing in my tank. I am posting a couple of pictures. Please help me find out what it is. Its killing my plants. Plus it might be harmful to my Cherry shrimp and OEBTs. Thanks you so much!


----------



## whitetiger31 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok, So update on situation. I have discovered that its Staghorn Algae threw my own research. My question is how to get rid of it safely. I have a 55 gallon with all different types of plants. I have Otos to eat the algae. I also have about 500 cherry shrimp in there. Because of the shrimp, i cant use chemicals. Without tearing apart of my aquarium. What is my best option?


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

got a staghorn problem in my own tank.

lots and lots of searching, i avoided excel and any chemicals
trying to find fish or anything else to deal with it, ... well they grow far larger than i was comfortable with for my 30 gallon tank

more searching, ... one site somewhere mentioned fertalizer, over-fertalize your tank, and regular water changes.

it sounded completely strange to me till i read the reasoning, ... the plants will consume the nutrients they want, and your pumping lots and lots of nutrients into the water column. extra nutrients with regular water changes, any nutrient deficiencies are corrected and balance out.

i started that 3 weeks ago on faith. (forgot the extra fertilizer this last week), but noticed last night that some of the staghorn was starting to turn red-brown. not a lot, but those few strands were enough to tell me there might be something there.

starting last night again i started my fert. treatment again (one cap every second day for a 30 gallon, 20% water change once a week)

i won't say this is a for sure, but the little bit of success, tells me somethings going right .

no promises, but i can try to keep this thread updated or send me a message and i'll keep you updated


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

As Flear mentioned it sounds like your macronutrients (namely nitrogen and phosphorus) are running low and need to be dosed. Or you could need more carbon for the plants to consume those nutrients or both.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=4


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

for other ideas i hope to start up in the near future (i wish the near future was closer than reality puts it)

how do you add more carbon ?, charcoal in the substrate ?, extra fish food ? one of those things i otherwise just take for granted


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Flear said:


> for other ideas i hope to start up in the near future (i wish the near future was closer than reality puts it)
> 
> how do you add more carbon ?, charcoal in the substrate ?, extra fish food ? one of those things i otherwise just take for granted


Pressurized CO2
DIY CO2
Seachem Excel
API CO2 Booster

Those are my preferred methods, in that order.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Ottos do not eat staghorn algae. Maybe juvenile SAE will.

The simplest solution is to remove all the affected leaves if not all the leaves are affected.

I won't use Excel on any tank with shrimps.


----------



## whitetiger31 (Aug 1, 2012)

totziens said:


> Ottos do not eat staghorn algae. Maybe juvenile SAE will.
> 
> The simplest solution is to remove all the affected leaves if not all the leaves are affected.
> 
> I won't use Excel on any tank with shrimps.


I would prefer not to remove all my plants and gravel. Its growing everywhere. I am willing to add the carbon and give it a try. I was hoping to find a fish that would eat the staghorn but not my shrimp.

Any ideas?


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

i have searched semi-seriously for fish that would eat staghorn algae
i disregarded any fish that grew larger than i was comfortable with in my tank (anything over 4", prefering 2" adults) and i still search.

i stopped searching for fish when that has become the default answer for naturally controlling everything in the aquarium.

shrimp have come up in a few searches, but just as often someone else saying they're not effective, ... so it's on the fence. i could guess that shrimp, like fish for algae control are going to be specific. not just any shrimp will do for any particular algae.

the nerite snail has been mentioned, for algae control, but again nothing really mentioning preferences on algae it likes.

as i mentioned above one site mentioned fertilizer (or gave me the insipration to use fertilizer) at home in my 30 gallon, 1 cap every second day, ... end of the week i do a 10-20% water change to keep levels from getting too high.

after 3 weeks (from start) i got lazy and kinda stopped this. a few days later i noticed some of the staghorn was turning red/brown, ... typical color change when staghorn starts dying. so i've resumed once again confident i'm heading in the right direction.

as for the staghorn algae problem, ... i've a peice of wood in the tank, is completely covered. water heater, covered, a few grasses (the dealer for grasses at the LFS cuts the roots off so the grasses all die - probably promotes algae problems - not using grasses from there again till they start shipping with roots), a few other plants that seem to have various degrees of infection from major to noticable. seems the faster the plant grows the less staghorn

as i haven't heard anyone else trying this all i've got to go on and share is personal experience. if it works for you, post, share, if everyone finds it works, then it becomes a proven method, slow, but proven.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't think any snails will eat staghorn algae. Ottos will not eat it too. Juvenile SAE eats it but it will grow big and eat your shrimps too (unless you move the shrimps away). I doubt livebearers will eat it. Excel is not an option because you have shrimps (bear in mind that Excel kills Valisneria too). You can try to reduce the amount of light, reduce fertiliser and increase CO2 but keep an eye on the shrimps when you increase CO2.

It will make the task easier if the shrimps are removed away temporarily. That's why I don't keep shrimps - I think they're just too fragile, too sensitive and troublesome to keep.

If the plants are too badly affected by staghorn algae, I personally prefer to throw them away. Otherwise, you will keep re-introducing the algae back to the tank wasting all your effort.


----------



## whitetiger31 (Aug 1, 2012)

totziens said:


> I don't think any snails will eat staghorn algae. Ottos will not eat it too. Juvenile SAE eats it but it will grow big and eat your shrimps too (unless you move the shrimps away). I doubt livebearers will eat it. Excel is not an option because you have shrimps (bear in mind that Excel kills Valisneria too). You can try to reduce the amount of light, reduce fertiliser and increase CO2 but keep an eye on the shrimps when you increase CO2.
> 
> It will make the task easier if the shrimps are removed away temporarily. That's why I don't keep shrimps - I think they're just too fragile, too sensitive and troublesome to keep.
> 
> If the plants are too badly affected by staghorn algae, I personally prefer to throw them away. Otherwise, you will keep re-introducing the algae back to the tank wasting all your effort.


All my plants have some or alot on them, plus it is growing on my rock, glass and all my decor.. There is no way to get all the shrimp and just do a total wipe. There has to be some answer of doing it. i am using excel with my shrimp. its suppose to be one cap full for every 10 gallons. I limit it to 2 caps for my 55 gallon. So it should help, but will take longer to clear the staghorn. I cant believe there is no animal out there that will eat the staghorn but is still safe for my shrimp.....


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

It's not no animal out there that will eat staghorn algae. The problem is shrimps are one of the lowest creatures in the food chain.


----------

